# Wie Frosch & Co in den Teich locken



## ramgad (1. Juli 2013)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

ich sitze hier mit meinem netten neuen Teich und um mich rum höre ich zig (Kreuz-)__ Kröten und sogar einen vereinzelten Wasserfrosch. Nur bei mir ist es stumm.  
Würd mich so freuen, wenn sich ein paar der Gesellen bei mir einfinden würden...

Gerne würde ich den lieben Amphibien meinen Teich als lohnendes Domizil "anpreisen". Hier wohnt es sich doch bestimmt netter als in den Baugruben/Baggerlöchern der Neubausiedlung!? 

Eine Seerose (mit vielen Blättern) konnte ich vor 2 Tagen einsetzen. Ich habe seit einer Woche 6 Bitterlinge im Teich und einen Filter mit Pumpe und Quellstein hab ich auch. Ist die Wasserbewegung vielleicht abschreckend!?

Aktiv einsammeln und umsetzen ist ja nicht! Aber habt ihr vielleicht Tipps wie ich die __ Frösche/Kröten anlocken kann? 
Lieben Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Christine (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie Frosch & Co in den Teich locken*

Hallo Dagmar,

ich hab mir grad mal die Bilder in Deinem Album angeschaut. Das Problem ist nicht der Teich, das Problem ist die Umgebung. __ Frösche und __ Kröten mögen so ordentliche, kahle Gärten nicht. Die möchten Deckung haben und reichlich Bepflanzung, in der sie Unterschlupffe und auch was zu fressen finden.

Aber warte mal ab, vielleicht sieht es im nächsten Jahr schon ganz anders aus.


----------



## hansa (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie Frosch & Co in den Teich locken*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Dagmar,
> 
> ich hab mir grad mal die Bilder in Deinem Album angeschaut. Das Problem ist nicht der Teich, das Problem ist die Umgebung. __ Frösche und __ Kröten mögen so ordentliche, kahle Gärten nicht. Die möchten Deckung haben und *reichlich Bepflanzung*, in der sie Unterschlupffe und auch was zu fressen finden.



Grundsätzlich kann ich deine Ausführungen unterschreiben - allerdings meidet die zuvor erwähnte __ Kreuzkröte als Pionierart stark bewachsene Gewässer. Sie bevorzugt als Laichgewässer vegetationsarme mittelgrosse Pfützen in relativ trockenem Gelände.

Bei Bonn gab es eine Schafstränke die ständig von Schafen genutzt wurde. Sie war ein sehr gutes Reproduktionsgewässer für Kreuzkröten, bis "Naturschützer" was Gutes tun wollten, es eingezäunt und bepflanzt haben - Folge war kein weiterer Verbiss der Vegetation, Beschattung und Zuwuchern des Gewässers und damit Verlust als Laichgewässer für diese seltene Art.


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie Frosch & Co in den Teich locken*

Na, dann gibt es ja noch Hoffnung!


----------



## hansa (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie Frosch & Co in den Teich locken*

Ein typisches Kreuzkrötengewässer ist auch nicht unbedingt etwas was sich optisch gut in einen üblichen Garten integrieren lässt. ;-)

Von daher kann ich wie auch Christine empfehlen die Umgebung strukturreicher zu gestalten (Pflanzen, Steine, Totholz...) - Für die dauerhafte Aufenthalt von Wasserfröschen ist der Teich vielleicht etwas klein (wenn in der Nachbarschaft weitere Teiche existieren stehen die Chancen ungleich besser) - eher denke ich wird er von Grasfröschen und Teichmolchen angenommen so sie den in deiner Gegend vorkommen. Fische sind in diesem Fall wenn nicht  Fressfeinde zumindest Nahrungskonkurrenten für __ Molche.


----------



## Michael der 2. (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie Frosch & Co in den Teich locken*

Hi

Ja, es gibt Tiere, die ein so sterilen Teich/Pfütze bevorzugen. Das hab ich auch schon gelesen. Welche jetzt dazu gehören weiß ich aber nicht. Ich denke die Mehrzahl bevorzugt Schattenstellen und eingewachsene nicht allzu ordentlich gezupfte Gebüsche, wo man sie nicht auf den ersten Blick seiht und genug Insekten __ fliegen und krabbeln. Dein Garten ist ja ne komplette Neuanlage, so wie er aussieht. Man erkennt aber, dass du reichlich Beetflächen anlegen möchtest. Also Unkrautflies drauf, Reichlich dichte (ökologisch wertvolle, heimische) Büsche und Stauden rein und dann lass mal wachsen. Am besten gut informieren (!!!) über die Endgröße der Pflanzen und dann musst du da eigentlich nie mehr oder seltenst was drin machen. Wenn die gewünschten Pflanzen dicht genug stehen, dass sie den Boden bedecken, ein Unkrautflies benutzt wurde (mit RindenHUMUS abdecken), dann hat Unkraut nur wenig Chancen und ein Arbeitsintensiver Garten ist nicht mehr. __ Bodendecker dazwischen - fertig.
Ich denke auch die Kreutzkröte wünscht sich ein Versteck.

Grüße Michael


----------



## macmarkus (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie Frosch & Co in den Teich locken*

michaels worten ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen ... pflanzen und warten. das viehzeugs (außer fischen) kommt irgendwann von ganz alleine. so war das jedenfalls bei mir.

hab geduld.


----------



## ramgad (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie Frosch & Co in den Teich locken*

Hallo und einen guten Morgen 

Danke für eure Antworten! Ihr seid ja fix 

Ja,der Garten ist insgesammt ganz neu. Und dachte mir auch shcon, dass die Umgebung suboptimal ist. Leider sind die umgebenden Teiche NOCH steriler als meiner. (Nur öde Rasenflächen) 

Pflanzen (Stauden & Co) habe ich letzten Samstag einige eingesetzt. Sowohl im Beet als auch im Teich. Jetzt spreche ich jeden Tag mit ihnen und hoffe, dass sie gut gedeihen. :beten

Dann werde ich mal schön brav abwarten und schauen, was mir die Saison 2014 bringen wird. 

Grüße Dagmar


----------



## ramgad (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie Frosch & Co in den Teich locken*

Hallo ihr Lieben! 
Ich habe mich auf eine Frosch- und Krötenlose Saison eingestellt, da mein Teich und der Garten ja ganz neu sind. Und jetzt bin ich totall baff!! Da ist doch tatsächlich dieser Geselle zwischen den Teichrosenblättern aufgetaucht. 

Drückt mir die Daumen, dass es ihm gefällt und ein "Weibsstück" ihn erhören wird.


----------

